# Locomotive was running now overloads per source



## onemodelcitizen (Jul 18, 2012)

Ok...I am new but still have some tech knowledge. I am a science teacher...kids building layout. I know basic electronics, but on our small n scale layout a Bachmann steam loco that worked yesterday is now overloading our power pack. It lights up but doesn't run now. Any ideas why? By the way, a diesel runs fine so I am assuming it is in the locomotive. I will say this...the wheels on the loco snapped out and I simply pushed them back in and they turn fine. Any ideas?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It seems that while pushing the wheels back in,a wire was squeezed inside the loco.I believe you'll have to remove the shell to for inspection.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Or, it could be out of quartering a bit. Bachmann does have a good warranty service.


----------



## onemodelcitizen (Jul 18, 2012)

rrgrassi said:


> Or, it could be out of quartering a bit. Bachmann does have a good warranty service.


What does out of quartering mean exactly?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It is the way the rods are on, read through this thread.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=19062&highlight=quartering+wheels

I got no more time I got to leave, but the thread will explain Quartering some.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Being a science teacher this site might be of interest to you.
I picked a page with different types of valve gears on a locomotive for you. 
Most everything you want to know about steam locomotives is in this site.
I like the working pictures too.

http://www.steamlocomotive.com/appliances/valvegear.php

Somewhere in there they might explain quartering too, got to go, got to go. 
Pooof...gone.:smokin:

And as always if you need to know by all means ask here too.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Quartering is where the position of the drive rods (and the giant bolts and bearings that hold them) is 90 degrees off from one side of the locomotive to the other. 

Example, if the engineer's side is at 12 o'clock, the fireman's side would be at either 3 o'clock or 9 o'clock. 

This was done to prevent the wheels from locking up, like what would happen with a "walking beam" steam ship (where the paddle wheels were halved, or 180 degree off.


----------

